# orinarse en los pantalones



## slash156

como dicen en ingles. Me estoy orinando en los pantalones (de risa).?
Un saludo!


----------



## josue_ernesto

El hizo pis en el pantalon.


----------



## GiggLiden

Me estoy orinando en los pantalones (de risa).
----------
Polite way: I'm peeing into my pants (from laughing)
Raw, crude way: I'm pissing into ... etc

Nice way (shortcut) : ROTFL - rolling on the floor, laughing

 Nice longer way (shortcut) : ROTFLMBO - rolling on the floor, laughing my butt off

 Not so nice longer way (shortcut) : ROTFLMAO - rolling on the floor, laughing my  (you can figure OUT the rest)


----------



## josue_ernesto

Puedes usar: "I laughed so hard (that) I peed my pants" No es vulgar.


----------



## dcgb7f21

You can also say

I'm peeing/pissing in my pants.

An even more polite way of saying it would be "I wet my pants."


----------



## mgarey

Yo diría, "I'm peeing my pants!" or "If I don't stop laughing, I'm going to pee my pants."
Do the rest of you say "I'm peeing INTO my pants."?
I hope not, or else I'm going to pee my pants!!!   ;-)
Saluditos,
Michelle


----------



## namocet

Slash,

Yo te sugiero otra opción para decir orinarse: to wet

I am laughing so hard that I am going to wet my pants.
Aquí todavía están secos los pantalones.

Si ya se han mojados:
I am laughing so hard that I just wet my pants.

No creo que se dice I am wetting my pants.  Por lo menos, no me suena.

-Namocet


----------



## GiggLiden

mgarey said:
			
		

> Yo diría, "I'm peeing my pants!" or "If I don't stop laughing, I'm going to pee my pants."
> Do the rest of you say "I'm peeing INTO my pants."?
> I hope not, or else I'm going to pee my pants!!!   ;-)
> Saluditos,
> Me estoy orinando en los pantalones (de risa).quote=mgarey]Yo diría, "I'm peeing my pants!" or "If I don't stop laughing, I'm going to pee my pants."
> Do the rest of you say "I'm peeing INTO my pants."?
> I hope not, or else I'm going to pee my pants!!! ;-)
> Saluditos,
> Michelle


-------------

Suggestion:
Check with your doctor. When he asks for a specimen, he will NOT ask you to "pee pants." He asks you to pee urine. And not into your pants, but pee INTO a sterile little sample bottle.

PS: If YOU can really "pee pants," you might consider opening a clothing store. You'll make a fortune. (grinnnn)
  

P P S: Is "me estoy orinando" good Spanish?


----------



## colinsmith

Se puede decir "I wet myself (with laughter)". Pero, mejor seria: "I almost wet myself (when I saw her latest hairstyle)."


----------



## patrick_socal

Sorry Gigg,

Mgarey is on the mark.

People say "I laughed so hard I peed my pants."
I don't think I have never heard anyone say "I peed INTO my pants."

Look at the following results of google searches to see how common the two phrases are: (Just put the phrases in quotes in the search engine if you want to test this.)

Results 1 - 10 of about 86,700 for "peed my pants". 

Results 1 - 10 of about 39 for "peed into my pants".

Are you convinced?, 86,700 to 39, I think its a landslide.


----------



## GiggLiden

patrick_socal said:
			
		

> Sorry Gigg,
> 
> Mgarey is on the mark.
> 
> People say "I laughed so hard I peed my pants."
> I don't think I have never heard anyone say "I peed INTO my pants."
> 
> Look at the following results of google searches to see how common the two phrases are: (Just put the phrases in quotes in the search engine if you want to test this.)
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 86,700 for "peed my pants".
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 39 for "peed into my pants".
> 
> Are you convinced?, 86,700 to 39, I think its a landslide.


-------------------
Lots of people also say: "I use to go to that that shop."
Lots of people also say: "I axed him how to DO that."
Lots of people also say: "I don't know nothin' about that."
Lots of people also say: "He got lots of kudos for that performance."
Lots of people also say: "The dog buried it's bone in the backyard."
And just because lots of people mangle the language does not make misuse grammatically correct.

I also cringe when I hear someone write, *"I don't think I have never heard anyone say "I peed INTO my pants."* It indicates that he hasn't gotten his "double negatives" under control; they're de rigeur in Spanish, but are definitely a no-no in English.

But enough - let us move on. Feel free to pee your pants! I just hope you won't have to make a trip to the urologist.


----------



## Mei

Hey, be hurry, you better go to the toilet!!!   (just kidding)


----------



## kiro

slash156 said:
			
		

> como dicen en ingles. Me estoy orinando en los pantalones (de risa).?
> Un saludo!


UK version: I'm pissing myself laughing.


----------



## hsam

GiggLiden said:
			
		

> Me estoy orinando en los pantalones (de risa).
> ----------
> Polite way: I'm peeing into my pants (from laughing)
> Raw, crude way: I'm pissing into ... etc
> 
> Nice way (shortcut) : ROTFL - rolling on the floor, laughing
> 
> Nice longer way (shortcut) : ROTFLMBO - rolling on the floor, laughing my butt off
> 
> Not so nice longer way (shortcut) : ROTFLMAO - rolling on the floor, laughing my (you can figure OUT the rest)


 
That's an interesting one. I've never heard this phrase with into, and in England we'd probably just say "pissing myself with laughter" 

Saludos


----------



## hsam

Mei said:
			
		

> Hey, (be) hurry, you better go to the toilet!!!  (just kidding)


 
Because you always help me with my Spanish friend.

Mucho carin~o


----------



## Mei

hsam said:
			
		

> Because you always help me with my Spanish friend.
> 
> Mucho carin~o


 
ups, thank you lady!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Interesting, I have lived in 7 different states of the US and I have never heard "peed my pants" nor "peed into my pants". I have always heard it "peed *in *my pants".


----------



## mgarey

Buenas,

1.  In response to Gigg's question, 
    "P P S: Is 'me estoy orinando' good Spanish?"
     The answer is yes; 'orinarse' is a reflexive verb.

2.  With respect to Gigg's response that I open a clothing store if I really  
     CAN pee pants.  (hahahahaa ;-)    

3.  Patrick, thanks for your message that demonstrates the common use of 
    'pee my pants', as oppossed to 'pee IN my pants'.  It appears that this 
     expression has many variations.  

As Gigg states, of course a doctor would tell me to pee urine INTO a sterile cup - literally- but we're talking about informal, colloquial language here.  As Colin's example shows, "I almost wet myself (when I saw her latest hairstyle)."  I doubt this would maintain its literal interpretation.  

It's true that technically speaking, the direct object of 'to pee' (as well as 'to piss') is 'urine' and while I agree that it's important to correctly apply grammtical rules, I also think we must balance this with an accurate description of what native speakers actually say.  This is a question of balancing 'descriptive' vs. 'prescriptive' approaches to language study.        

According to the Linguistic Society of America: 
"Descriptive grammarians ask the question, 'What is English (or another language) like--what are its forms and how do they function in various situations?' By contrast, prescriptive grammarians ask 'What should English be like--what forms should people use and what functions should they serve?'"  Here's the address if anyone wants to read more:
http://www.lsadc.org/fields/index.php?aaa=prescriptivism.htm

An example of this would be the following in spoken English:
a.  To whom did you give the book?  (grammatically correct)
b.  Who did you give the book to? (incorrect but much more common)

Now...sometimes we may choose to use a grammatically incorrect form for social reasons, such as not wanting to sound stuffy or uptight.  Spoken language simply is not as constrained as the written form.

4.  With all due respect to Gigg, I also think we should give eachother the benefit of the doubt on this forum and not assume that someone, "...hasn't gotten his "double negatives" under control..." 

Patrick's sentence, "I don't think I have never heard anyone say..." was most likely a typo and a result of not proofing before sending.

5.  Finally, there is a technical glitch in one of Gigg's examples of people "mangling" the language.  While people may say, "The dog buried ITS bone in the backyard.", I don't see how they could say, "The dog buried IT'S bone in the backyard."  They may WRITE it but they don't SAY it.     

Saludos de,
Michelle


----------



## Ratona

I would say that for correctness:
if you're wearing your pants then it should be peed in my pants, if you weren't wearing them but decided that they were closer than the toilet and so opted to pee into your pants so be it and finally if you're diet includes munching on clothing then you could very well pee your pants.

Having said that I have heard "peed my pants" more often than the other options!

And personally, I use "wet myself" in such a context along with other BrE speakers.


----------



## GiggLiden

mgarey:
I like your style, and you have a good sense of humor! 

By and large, I agree with every point you made. I would, however, like to stipulate this amendment:

Trying to keep English technically and grammatically correct is what we sailors call ... a classic case of  "pissing upwind." (Just visualize all those pants floating on the summer breeze !!!) Or another way of saying it, "Mission Impossible."

That being the case, it may explain why I struggle so hard to set a good example. I like to teach our classes of Latino students the CORRECT way. Aberrations, malapropisms and street slang will find their way into a learner's style soon enough, withOUT our showing (and approving of) ways to run the language we love (yes?) through a meat grinder.

Having said all that, permit me to say "it's been fun," and round off with one of my favorite expressions ... POIIQ.
  


PS: When is the grand opening of your clothing store?
Will you be handing out souvenirs ... like free samples of your pants?


----------



## patrick_socal

The key point is:
"what native speakers actually say"
Or in the case of my examples, what they write.

Repeating the searches today:
Results 1 - 10 of about 85,500 for "peed my pants". (0.43 seconds)
Results 1 - 10 of about 16,200 for "peed in my pants". (0.26 seconds)
Results 1 - 10 of about 39 for "peed into my pants". (0.64 seconds)

Shows that "peed in my pants" has significant use,
but again the use of the phrase "peed into my pants" is extremely rare.
Clearly "peed my pants" is by far the most commonly used expression.

This is not my opinion, this is what people actually use.

To help me understand the numbers above I think, 
"Would I rather have 85,500 dollars or 39 dollars?"

I once wrote on this forum that a certain figure of speech was seldom used in English (because I had seldom heard it).  
Then I thought to check by searching Google for occurrences of the figure of speech. 
I found that I was wrong and that the phrase was widely used.  
So I went back to the forum and stated that I was wrong and the expression was commonly used.  
I felt that I learned something about English "as she is spoke" by doing that.
I grow old ever learning new things.


----------



## hsam

patrick_socal said:
			
		

> The key point is:
> "what native speakers actually say"
> Or in the case of my examples, what they write.
> 
> Repeating the searches today:
> Results 1 - 10 of about 85,500 for "peed my pants". (0.43 seconds)
> Results 1 - 10 of about 16,200 for "peed in my pants". (0.26 seconds)
> Results 1 - 10 of about 39 for "peed into my pants". (0.64 seconds)
> 
> Shows that "peed in my pants" has significant use,
> but again the use of the phrase "peed into my pants" is extremely rare.
> Clearly "peed my pants" is by far the most commonly used expression.
> 
> This is not my opinion, this is what people actually use.
> 
> To help me understand the numbers above I think,
> "Would I rather have 85,500 dollars or 39 dollars?"
> 
> I once wrote on this forum that a certain figure of speech was seldom used in English (because I had seldom heard it).
> Then I thought to check by searching Google for occurrences of the figure of speech.
> I found that I was wrong and that the phrase was widely used.
> So I went back to the forum and stated that I was wrong and the expression was commonly used.
> I felt that I learned something about English "as she is spoke" by doing that.
> I grow old ever learning new things.


 
If your interested in England we rarely use this phrase this way, rather "to piss myself". However it's always enlightening to see what you guys say across the pond.

I completely agree with your point. I generally take the opinion of a native more seriously than just a good speaker. However that's not to say that I don't value every contribution that's given to me.

Hope you continue to enjoy using the forum.

Hoz


----------



## patrick_socal

Hi Hoz,

I think if you look at a large sample of how people use the language it is enlightening.

As I have learned, my own opinion and experience can be a small and inaccurate sample of what people actually use.

And I am absolutely interested in how English is spoken in England.
After all, somebody said "We are divided by a common language."


----------



## hsam

patrick_socal said:
			
		

> Hi Hoz,
> 
> I think if you look at a large sample of how people use the language it is enlightening.
> 
> As I have learned, my own opinion and experience can be a small and inaccurate sample of what people actually use.
> 
> And I am absolutely interested in how English is spoken in England.
> After all, somebody said "We are divided by a common language."


 
That's an interesting way of looking at us. It's nice to find someone who is actually interested in British English. I get a lot of people on here who tell me "Who cares about England" or something offensive like that.

I personally find it amazing how many fairly major differences in word usage and spelling there are. For example when you say "pants" you mean what we would call "trousers" (pantalones) but here "pants" are (I'll do it in Spanish it's easier) "ropa interior".

Glad to have had the opportunity to find someone who is interested in what "us tea-drinking Brits" say!!

See you around on the forum.

Hoz


----------



## gotitadeleche

hsam said:
			
		

> That's an interesting way of looking at us. It's nice to find someone who is actually interested in British English. I get a lot of people on here who tell me "Who cares about England" or something offensive like that.
> 
> Hoz



I am surprised and sorry that you have met with that kind of reaction. I have been a forera for quite some time and have never seen that kind of attitude. We've had quite a few discussions on the differences between U.S. and British usage. Please don't feel that no one is interested, there is a lot of interest.


----------



## cirrus

hsam said:
			
		

> That's an interesting way of looking at us. It's nice to find someone who is actually interested in British English. I get a lot of people on here who tell me "Who cares about England" or something offensive like that.
> 
> I personally find it amazing how many fairly major differences in word usage and spelling there are. For example when you say "pants" you mean what we would call "trousers" (pantalones) but here "pants" are (I'll do it in Spanish it's easier) "ropa interior".
> Hoz


 
Although I still say pants to mean long pants and this is still common usage up north.


----------



## hsam

cirrus said:
			
		

> Although I still say pants to mean long pants and this is still common usage up north.


 
Really OK not to good with northern terms!


----------



## hsam

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I am surprised and sorry that you have met with that kind of reaction. I have been a forera for quite some time and have never seen that kind of attitude. We've had quite a few discussions on the differences between U.S. and British usage. Please don't feel that no one is interested, there is a lot of interest.


 
Thanks it's nice to hear that!


----------



## slash156

wow, creo que despues de todas sus sugerencias no tenga duda alguna, je.je, gracias a todos. Un Saludo! (hip)


----------



## hsam

slash156 said:
			
		

> wow, creo que despues de todas sus sugerencias no tenga duda alguna, je.je, gracias a todos. Un Saludo! (hip)


En inglés siempre hay tantas opciones para decir algo!!

Suerte

Hoz


----------



## GiggLiden

Just to add another bit of yarn to the thread that will not die; I have two questions:

a) What is the title of the thread? Is it "Re: orinarse en los pantalones" ? EN los pantalones? *En ???* If so, then would many informed Spanish speakers be willing to argue that "orinarse los pantalones" (_no "en"_) is the right way to say it? Creo que no! WHY, then, should this nonsensical construct be acceptable in English, when it isn't in Spanish?

b) Why it is "nonsensical"? Permit me to posit it this way. Look up the dictionary definition of the proper word, urinate (which = "pee.") Def.: "to discharge urine." Okay, add this definition to "pants," and you end up with ... "*to discharge urine pants.*" One verb, two nouns in succession. And you're perfectly comfortable with that, because 85,500 googlers are? There are more than 250+ million Americans alone; I don't know how many googlers. E'en so, did anybody ask ... "Do you think this is the silliest question you have ever been asked, so you won't even bother to answer it?" How many would raise their hand? How would that change the conclusion? (Oxymoron, I know.)

It's been fun. But if logic and grammar won't carry the day, then we'll simply have to make do with bowdlerized language. More's the pity.


----------



## patrick_socal

Gigg,

You misunderstand the significance of the Google search.
It has nothing to do with how many "googlers" there are.

It has everything to do with how many documents Google has indexed.
The estimates of this number vary, but they are in the range of from 5 billion to 24 billion documents.  
That is a very large number.
I would rather have a billion dollars than 85,500 dollars.

These documents represent an extremely large sample of language usage and so searching them for a phrase gives a reasonable estimate of the frequency of use of that phrase.  It is also very revealing about relative frequency of use of several phrases.

I am saying this because others might be confused by your interpretation of the Google discussion.

Re-reading your post I can now make sense of it. 
You think that I did some kind of opinion poll.
No.
As I said more than once, I searched the Google database for the phrases.
The numbers returned were the number of documents that contained the phrases in the billions of documents that Google has indexed.
Not anyone's opinion, but the frequency of use of the phrases in a billion texts whose authors are blissfully unaware of this argument.

I must go now, I have to go leave a piss (because "to take a piss" would be illogical).


----------



## Sidd

namocet said:
			
		

> No creo que se dice diga


----------



## Sidd

Actually, in spanish, we almost always say "Mearse en los pantalones" hence "Mearse de risa" a bit less polite than "Morirse de risa" but also a standard.

"Orinarse en los pantalones" sounds weird because the concept of the sentence is rude and the word "orinar" is kind of the scientific term.


----------



## GiggLiden

Mil gracias, Pat ...

por tu explicación. I much appreciate your gentleness and patient grace.

Yes, it does put a different light on our discussion. It's wonderful to hear how many people are ROTFL-ing so early in the morning, even if they DON'T know how (or care) to do it right.
  
The sad news is that it also forces us to recognize how severely the English language is deteriorating at warp speed. And the _saddest_ part is that the miracle of instant electronic communication - be it by Internet or cell phone - is accelerating our descent back to the caveman grunting stage. R U w/ me?

CUL8r, asa I've P'd pants.

PS: I shudder at the thought of running your analysis to see how many times the meaningless "adjective" *****ing* is used in daily discussion! Can the computer handle "1/0" ?


----------



## mgarey

Saludos a todos (especialmente a Gigg y a Pat y a Hoz)  

I've been away from the forum for a while and was surprised to see 2 pages on this topic when I returned.  Wow!

To summarize, I'm a self-identified "pants pee-er" but at least I can make some dough selling them.  (and no freebies, Gigg, the manufacturing process is far too taxing.) 
peeero...
¿Qué pasa con nuestros compadres británicos, como Kiro y Hoz?  Ellos dicen "I'm pissing MYSELF with laughter."  (Not an option for me, since cloning is outlawed in the States.   ;-)

I respect and appreciate Gigg's adherence to the correct application of grammatical rules and his committment to their preservation - particularly in written language.  On the other hand, I don't personally believe that colloquial variation, including some non-standard manifestations, necessarily runs language "through a meat grinder" - but it does add a little spice.  

With respect to Pat's observations, I think we do have to at least account for what native speakers say, even if it isn't technically grammatically correct.  Balancing what speakers actually say with what is grammatically correct is a tall order and language instructors are always walking a fine line.

This thread has been fun!  I can't believe I've spent this much time discussing "peeing (in/into) my pants" (aka "pissing myself" in the UK)  ¡Qué barbaridad! 

Y Gigg, mi querido lingüista purista, ¡hasta la próxima!   
Michelle

P.S.  Gigg, ¿Qué quiere decir "POIIQ"?


----------



## GiggLiden

mgarey ... what a gracious and perceptive person you are. You've pegged me dead on, even on such short acquaintance. My compliments to the chef (mom, who created thee.)

One of Life's pleasures has been a love of languages; and, being an old curmudgeon, it has turned me into  a purist who strives to keep keep English reaonably rational and logical. Toward this end, I have just completed my own wide-ranging, costly and time-consuming poll on the subject that has been under discussion. I asked my best friend, and his son, for their votes on:

Which one would YOU use: (a) "p'ing IN my pants", or (b) "p'ing my pants"? 
Not surprisingly, the older person picked (a); the young Turk said (b).
The vote was split right down the middle, one each, with an error margin of +/- 50 per cent. What I think we have here is a generational split, which would explain the vast majority of the google survey plunking for (b).

But, there IS perhaps one other, overlooked element in the mix: slurred speech. When we played with the statement, we discovered that NObody (including me) actually says "IN." What really comes out is ... "peed'n my pants." Not in - but 'n. And even that isn't particularly stressed, to the point where you hardly hear it.

Conclusion? I shall bow to what the majority overwhelmingly votes for, and would like to express my  appreciation for the patience of all  involved in this world-shaking discussion. I thank you for making it so interesting.

I have to leave now, sorry. I need to practice p'ing pants.
Your humble servant,
[gig]


----------



## Fonεtiks

*I bepissed myself, también
*


----------



## patrick_socal

"What I think we have here is a generational split, which would explain the vast majority of the google survey plunking for (b)."

No survey was taken.
Please read discussion above in message #32.
Dead horse, hopeless case.
Bye, bye.


----------

